# Fencing for goats



## Joey's Boys (Nov 28, 2012)

So even though winter hasn't come to my home yet I am already thinking of the spring and projects. One of my first task is to build and expand my goat pen for the Boys. I have discovered goats are masters at escaping and I am stumped on what will be the best fencing to have. 

I should let you know that the pen will be up a slight hill so post pounding may not be a option for all the posts. 

I don't know if this matters but Bob is a Boer X and Pan is a ND on the height it needs to be..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

I use 47" Field fencing for all my fences. It's this stuff but mine is Red Brand. It keeps them all in. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## Verndawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad to here that this is good fencing.  I just bought some over the weekend.  Come spring I will be putting this fencing up so that my goats can be in the pasture.   I only have three goats right now, but my female is pregnant.  It's her first so I am guessing she will only have 1.  I would like to add a mini donkey if my hubby will let me.  He keeps telling me no......  But one just might show up at the house someday. he he he


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I use 47" Field fencing for all my fences. It's this stuff but mine is Red Brand. It keeps them all in. Never had an issue with it.


I use the same thing, but the version that is 2 inches by 4 inches openings rather than 4 inch by 4 inch.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the Horse No Climb fence. I actually don't even use the goat 4x4 fencing. Mine goes from real small squares at the bottom to large ones at the top. I think the Horse No Climb and the Goat & Sheep 4x4 is best but they are much more expensive than the stuff I use.


----------



## Joey's Boys (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am looking forward making their enclosure bigger and more active simulating for them.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 28, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same fence we use here. Works well.


----------



## thebirdguy (Nov 29, 2012)

My perimeter fence is 75" high and is high tensile woven wire by StayTuff..  Supposed to be buffalo proof.  I ran a high tensile predator barb wire right on the ground as well.  So far so good.. no uninvited guests and no escapes..


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 29, 2012)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> My perimeter fence is 75" high and is high tensile woven wire by StayTuff..  Supposed to be buffalo proof.  I ran a high tensile predator barb wire right on the ground as well.  So far so good.. no uninvited guests and no escapes..


You are the only one here that has a chance of NOT loosing your livestock animals to predators such as coyotes or just loose dogs.  Anything shorter  is just too easy for these types of  predators  to jump / climb over for a tasty snack.  Cougars, bobcats  will just climb right over any fence, bears will go over, under, around or through it.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 29, 2012)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> My perimeter fence is 75" high and is high tensile woven wire by StayTuff..  Supposed to be buffalo proof.  I ran a high tensile predator barb wire right on the ground as well.  So far so good.. no uninvited guests and no escapes..


This is what I need- just to keep my goat in. 

Thankfully, I don't have large predators to worry about.

Most people I know use the 48" horse fence. Other than our leaping LaMancha it works very well.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 1, 2012)

78 inch fence never stopped cats around here. Found dogs to be much more effective.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 3, 2012)

Great Thread, ya'll have answered one of my newbie questions!

Gettin ready for a couple kids and a doe in the spring!!


----------



## woodsie (Dec 28, 2012)

I have one large pen with what we call 5' page wire(small squares at bottom, getting gradually bigger at the top). I now have to make a new pen for my goats and am considering a different type as the goats have streched it out by climbing on it and she sheep and goats rub against it. 

Plus we don't de-horn our goats and I have had a number of goats get their heads severely stuff in the squares at the bottom. It seems they can get their head through the larger holes at the top and then try to reach a tasty stick near the bottom and manage to get their heads through but can't get them back out with their horns. One goat managed to get their head through and then back through another square, made for a very ackward rescue and had to choke her to get her head through. 

I am thinking hight tensile hot wire 5 or 6 strands....should I keep using 4" wood posts or switch to metal T-posts, price is nearly the same. Also, any charger recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2012)

woodsie said:
			
		

> I have one large pen with what we call 5' page wire(small squares at bottom, getting gradually bigger at the top). I now have to make a new pen for my goats and am considering a different type as the goats have streched it out by climbing on it and she sheep and goats rub against it.
> 
> Plus we don't de-horn our goats and I have had a number of goats get their heads severely stuff in the squares at the bottom. It seems they can get their head through the larger holes at the top and then try to reach a tasty stick near the bottom and manage to get their heads through but can't get them back out with their horns. One goat managed to get their head through and then back through another square, made for a very ackward rescue and had to choke her to get her head through.
> 
> ...


I use the 2X4 wire.  They can not get their heads through it.  If you have a problem with them rubbing or climbing on it, run a hot wire inside of it.

My only experience with Hot wire only was when i tried to use it to fence off some new trees inside my pasture.  The day the charger went out, the goats new and destroyed my saplings.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

I use round posts with 2x4 wire.

But, in the picture I add a couple of 2x4's horizontally for the buck pen.  When they are in rut they will bust any staple out. I know, we had our first "accidental" breeding this year.  that's when I added the 2x4's


----------



## piper (Jan 7, 2013)

This is good fencing information ! I don't have goats yet but I'm working on the fencing part now .


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 8, 2013)

I gave up for the winter with my two bucks. They just run free. Peanut sleeps on the porch next to the front door and Buttons hangs out on the side of the house. I have managed to keep them away from Sassy. She is in a 6 foot chain link fence. 

I have a new area planned for them this spring and will be using the 4 foot welded wire fencing. Hopefully that will work


----------



## Lupa Duende (Jan 9, 2013)

we have four foot welded wire fencing in some places (like the gate at the road frontage) but my girls can and do jump over.
we have cattle fencing (Red Brand from TSC) around the property to keep uninvited guests (from creepy trespassers to coyotes) out but i only think it works if the goats see Nothing exciting on the other wide of the fence.

the girls can and do jump over if i am working on the other side or when the children inspect their lunchboxes at the school bus stop, being independent little buggers they have had adventures in neighbours' flower gardens and i have ended up taking eggs and apologies over....

my advice is to trim the greenery (when it comes back) quite short to your property looks yummier
-m


----------

